
Ask HN: Facebook Pages alternative for NonTech people - prkvs
Maybe a wrong place to post. But Facebook pages enabled a lot of content creators, media teams of brands(mostly non-tech&#x2F;semi-tech) to set up and share their content with wide audience.<p>What is the best alternative for Facebook pages now, where creators can create&#x2F;setup interact with their audience easily and post a wide variety of content?<p>The first thing that comes to my mind is a blog, but even with Wordpress, it still requires some tech teams to setup and manage.<p>What is the next best alternative?
======
cthackers
tumblr ?

~~~
prkvs
Decent option. But is it still a thing? My perception is, both Tumblr &
Blogger may be killed anytime now.

Edit: Changed Blogspot to Blogger

